# A worm or just really long poop? - Now scratching too.



## Atom

Hi,

*updated with photo









Is white, stringy poop normal for a guppy or is it a parasite?

Yesterday I got a guppy that is now in quarantine. I don't have much experience with them so I have no idea what is normal or not. I noticed that his poop is different at least different from my bettas and rasboras. He seems active and ate this morning when I fed him some flakes and micro pellets. The poop was pinkish at the end, but mostly white, but extremely long. So this is the longest one yet. They don't appear to be moving.

Sorry, mine is too fast to photograph, but it looks a lot like the thing dangling from the fish in this video...
YouTube - Parasite in my guppy

Thanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Im no expert , but it almost looks like some kind of worm to me Atom


----------



## Atom

I forgot to mention that it isn't as straight or dangly as that one in the video. It has more of a curve to it, but just as long and similar colour. I couldn't see any eyes or anything on it. 

If it's just poop what could it mean?

if it's a worm, what do I do to rid of them.


----------



## josephl

That dosen't look like 'normal guppy poop' to me but if it is a worm, that is one healthy looking guppy to be expelling a worm that size


----------



## Mykiss

Wow, it looks like a tape worm as it has the 'flat ribbon' look and not just a tube of poop. I'm not 100% sure on the ID but you can try prazipro as that may help rid of may kinds of tape worms. Good luck


----------



## Atom

Mykiss said:


> Wow, it looks like a tape worm as it has the 'flat ribbon' look and not just a tube of poop. I'm not 100% sure on the ID but you can try prazipro as that may help rid of may kinds of tape worms. Good luck


When I examined it it wasn't very flat, but more rounded and it had a bit of a curve to it rather than a ribbon. I'll look prazipro. Thanks.



josephl said:


> That dosen't look like 'normal guppy poop' to me but if it is a worm, that is one healthy looking guppy to be expelling a worm that size


That's the thing he seems healthy and active. I don't see any signs of illness other than that digustingly long poop.


----------



## Atom

Well, I haven't seen anymore long worm/poop strings like the one in the photo, but I noticed that he is scratching on leaves. I can't see any external parasites or ich. Anyone have any further suggestions for treatments? or diagnosis for either of the symptoms?

Thanks.


----------



## Brisch

prazipro works wonders for lots of things, does he have gold dust on him? what are your water parameters?


----------



## Atom

All my parameters are in check. 

Which retailers might I find Prazipro? I don't recalling seeing it before. Is it fairly easy to find?

Thanks.


----------



## DeeB

A number of the sponsors here have Prazipro. I've seen it at April's and also at J&L. Good luck with your issues.


----------



## Morainy

I have some Praizipro, Atom, if you want to swing by. I think I'm pretty close to you.


----------



## Atom

Thanks Morainy. Turns out I had some General Cure left over that was going to expire in a month. I'm going to try that out and see if it does the trick. Do you know if Praizipro is shrimp safe?


----------



## effox

I'm not sure if its shrimp safe, but I'll put it this way: Shrimp don't do well with any medications. If you can remove them, I would.


----------



## Atom

effox said:


> I'm not sure if its shrimp safe, but I'll put it this way: Shrimp don't do well with any medications. If you can remove them, I would.


I didn't think so. It's alright, the shrimp are in a different tank. I was just making sure for future reference. Thanks.


----------

